

How to write better, more cross-browser flexbox code - philipwalton
http://philipwalton.com/articles/normalizing-cross-browser-flexbox-bugs/

======
philipwalton
I've also created a Github repository called Flexbugs: a community curated
list of cross-browser flexbox issues and their known workarounds.
[https://github.com/philipwalton/flexbugs](https://github.com/philipwalton/flexbugs)

The goals is if you’re building a website using flexbox, and something isn’t
working as you’d expect, you can find the solution there.

